# 2x2x2 : March 4, 2007



## pjk (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) R' F2 U R2 B L U2 R' U L2 B' D' F D2 F' U2 B' U2 F R F D R' D' R'
2) D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B R' B2 R' F U B R' F D F D' F' R2 U R
3) D' F2 U2 F' D' F2 R2 D' R F2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 F' R' U L D R F' U' B2 R'
4) D' F R2 U2 L' B L' D' L2 U2 R' B' R' U2 R2 U2 L D' L U R2 D F' R U
5) L B D' B' R' U L B U F' L2 B' R2 B U R D' L F2 D L2 D2 B D R2


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4.77
Times: 4.81, 4.71, (4.43), 4.78, (4.84)

Very constant, no 3's but then again also no 5's.


@ avGalen, I'm indeed happier with this than with averages like: 3, 5, 2, 7, 4


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 5, 2007)

I think that is your "best" average yet. Fast and also incredibly consistent. Slowest and fastest are only 0.41 seconds apart!

I will try and beat you this evening ;-}


----------



## Arakron (Mar 8, 2007)

Arakron
24.91

24.05, (48.70), 31.42, (17.33), 19.27

Using beginner 3x3 corner algs (3-cycle for permuting, sune/commutator for orienting). 48 was a screwup, 17 was lucky. Not bad, considering my method and amount of practice.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2007)

arakron: with just 3 extra algs you can solve with the ortega-method and get sub-10. Just search for it on the internet. Alexander Ooms made a guide for it.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

Times: 5.12 (6.71) 4.11 5.48 (4.07)
Average: 4.90
I couldn't beat Erik.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2007)

Arnaud van Galen
Average: 8.48
Times: 8.49, (12.03), (5.12), 8.08, 8.87

Extremely consistent! 12.03 was a screw-up, 5.12 was a skip. I used to be happy if I was sub 10, now I will attempt to become sub 8!


----------



## sgowal (Mar 11, 2007)

Sven Gowal
Average: 10.98 seconds
Times: 10.77 9.27 (17.78) (6.84) 12.89

It's getting late.


----------

